# Flashback Question : Did The Plymouth Roadrunner Have A "six-pack" Triple Deuce Carb?



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Flashback Question : Did The Plymouth Roadrunner Have A "six-pack" Triple Deuce Carb?*

Wanted to check out the Roadrunner 383 that roamed the streets when we were out cruising in the late 1960's. Was the "Six-Pack" a three deuce set up?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, a "six pack" is 3 deuces but they never came from the factory on a 383, only the 440 and 340.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, six pack, but 3 holley 2 barrels, I think they were 450 CFM, totalling 1350 CFM or something huge like that. The outer carbs are vacuum actuated, not linkage.


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys.


----------

